# Help with sights



## kyles2 (Apr 4, 2005)

this is kyles cousin on his name because he is not home and i need some help with my bow and i always see him on this site so i figured this is my best bet to find my answer. I put a new rest on my bow and the arrow was shootin really high so i just moved the whole set of pins all the way up.. its dead on when i shoot but everytime i shoot the sights fall off because there is not enough strength to hold it. so now i have to resite in all my pins and move the whole thing down.. but im not very good at this stuff yet and dont know exactly what to do when having to sight in my bow like this.. like how do i make it so i put everything down but shoot good at 10 yards because my pins are all the way at the top and it still shoots high unless i have it to where it falls off everytime i shoot..


Thanks guys
Jake


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

kyles2 said:


> this is kyles cousin on his name because he is not home and i need some help with my bow and i always see him on this site so i figured this is my best bet to find my answer. I put a new rest on my bow and the arrow was shootin really high so i just moved the whole set of pins all the way up.. its dead on when i shoot but everytime i shoot the sights fall off because there is not enough strength to hold it. so now i have to resite in all my pins and move the whole thing down.. but im not very good at this stuff yet and dont know exactly what to do when having to sight in my bow like this.. like how do i make it so i put everything down but shoot good at 10 yards because my pins are all the way at the top and it still shoots high unless i have it to where it falls off everytime i shoot..
> 
> 
> Thanks guys
> Jake


Jake- I'm trying to understand your problem here but I'm having some difficulties. Let's start by asking a few questions:

Are you saying your sight is falling off your bow? Can you give us the name of the sight and the bow? 

From what I'm reading it appears that your sight fell off and when you put it back on it wasn't lined up properly to what you feel it should be. You have your sight as high as it goes and you are still shooting high. Is that correct?


----------



## mattm (Aug 13, 2005)

It sounds to me like your new rest is too high or your old rest too low. you night want to take it to a bow shop, and let them adjust it with their laser toolsand or experience, then you should only need to make minor adjustments during walkback and broadhead tuning.


----------



## kyles2 (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks guys... his problem was that when he put the new rest on everytime he would shoot he would shoot way over the target, so he moved his sights all the way to the very top.(its the ones where you can move all the pins at once) and when he would shoot he would hit perfect on the target but his sights would fall totally off the bow because the sights werent on tight enough because he had the whole part all the way up and only like a little bit of the sights were holding on to the bow from getting screwed in. Am i making this any clearer?lol. but now what his problem is he didnt know what to do because the pins in the sight are almost to the top also so he just wanted to restart the whole sighting in because the sights were almost maxed out to the top already idk its kinda confusing me to with all the typing and stuff i will try and get some pics up by 2:00 today


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

To me it sounds like his rest is set to high. I think he needs to find the center line, If he's not experienced with tuning a bow I think he should take it to a bow tec and have it adjusted. I would sit and try to explain it but its easier for me to do it than to explain it.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

If he's topped out he needs to lower his nock point, peep and more than likely his rest will need to be lowered as well. Whenever you move anything remember that a little goes a long way. I agree with RippinLipp that if you or he is unfamiliar with the process you might be better off taking it to a proshop.


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

does he shoot with a peep or kisser button? Also, has he ever had the bow tuned to make sure his arrow and timing are good. Sounds like he winged it a little and needs someone to properly tune the bow.


----------



## BwHunter85 (Sep 18, 2008)

I'd head into a shop and have them take a look at it. Don't want your sights falling off your bow. Seems to me like the sight bracket may not be adjusting to the sights themself.


----------

